# "Au Jus" sauce



## Deer Meat (Aug 28, 2007)

I am looking for a recipe for au jus sauce? I was certain that dutch had posted a recipe before, but I cannot find it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . Maybe it was on the old forum.


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 28, 2007)

Check Debi out, i seen a post where she talked about it.


----------



## Deer Meat (Aug 28, 2007)

I figured she would be along sooner or later


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 28, 2007)

Must be too many hard days at work...got a post asking her a question...it's probably back about 8 pages now..no answer yet...good luck...besides...she's got her favorites


----------



## smoked (Aug 29, 2007)

well keep in mind that au jus is made from drippings of a roast.....here is one recipe....(au jus starts at step 9)



4 lbs beef rib eye roast 
1/2-1 teaspoon salt (optional) 
1/2 teaspoon pepper (optional) 
seasoning, of your choice 



Place meat, fat side up, on a rack in a shallow roasting pan. 
Season roast with salt, pepper and other spices, if desired. 
Insert a meat thermometer into the thickest portion of the meat. 
Do not add water or other liquid; do not cover. 
Roast in a 350 degree F oven for 1-1/2 to 2 hours for medium rare or until meat thermometer registers 140 degree F; or for 2 to 2-1/4 hours for medium or until meat thermometer registers 155 degree F. 
Remove the roast from the oven; cover with foil and let it stand 15 minutes. 
The meat's temperature will rise 5 degrees during the time it stands. 
Serve with Beef au Jus, if desired. 
Beef au Jus: After removing meat from the oven, spoon drippings from pan; skim fat. 
Add 2 cups boiling water to pan, stirring and scraping crusty browned bits off the bottom. 
Stir in pan drippings. 
Cook and stir until bubbly. 
For a richer flavor, stir in 2 teaspoons instant beef bouillon granules. 
Season to taste.


----------



## Deer Meat (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks, smoked


   I guessed it was something like that.


----------



## smoked (Aug 29, 2007)

yea, pretty much like making gravey but you don't thicken it....


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is a quick and easy one.

2 parts red wine
1 part beef broth
........some drippings from the meat if you have them, simmer until it reduces by a 1/3 or so.   

Don't get much easier.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 29, 2007)

You can use gravey master.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 29, 2007)

sometimes there are so many posts that a thread can get buried 3-5 pages back in a few hours. also,having been here for a while, i can say w/ confidence that debi plays no favorites-the lady would drop everything possible to help someone out.i read in 1 of her posts somewhere that her day starts about 4 am-so you have to take that into consideration.


----------



## Deer Meat (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Guys sorry I kept you wanting.  I believe it was Maste Smoked that told me about Au Jus and maybe Dutch and MrGrumpy.


----------

